# spices/ seasoning for venison bacon?



## ads1

Hi everyone, i am eager to try some venison bacon but all the recipes i have seen call for the use of a pre-packaged  bacon seasoning.

Unfortunately i cannot find this type of product here in Australia. I do have instacure #1 but I'm wondering if anyone has a seasoning recipe?

Also, what pork cut do people use for making venison bacon?

Thanks

Ads


----------



## brett74

venison usually refers to deer meat. bacon is made from pork. Usually from pork belly. sometimes from back straps or front shoulder. if you use the search up above this you will find several bacon recipes.

I did make venison breakfast sausage one time. it just involved grinding venison and bacon together. tasted like sage sausage but was dry. I don't remember the recipe because i have no plans to make it ever again. venison makes good jerky.


----------



## ads1

Hi Brett and thanks for the reply.

I know venison is deer and i know bacon is pig lol. There are some other threads on here about making "so called venison" bacon, where venison is ground together with pork or pork fat. A seasoning mix is added before the whole mixture is refrigerated and then smoked. It is then sliced like bacon.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/54452/venison-bacon

It looks like an interesting product but i can't find a bacon seasoning here in OZ so was hoping someone had there own seasoning recipe that they are willing to share.

Ads


----------



## brett74

In the thread you posted it sounds like there calling it buck bacon. Try a recipe for buck board bacon and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Bearcarver

Ads1 said:


> Hi everyone, i am eager to try some venison bacon but all the recipes i have seen call for the use of a pre-packaged  bacon seasoning.
> 
> Unfortunately i cannot find this type of product here in Australia. I do have instacure #1 but I'm wondering if anyone has a seasoning recipe?
> 
> Also, what pork cut do people use for making venison bacon?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ads


Venison Bacon:

OK Here's one for you to try:

The Step by Step below is actually for my "Mini-Bear Loaves, 7 pounds each. They are all Beef.

However if you follow everything in that Step by Step (Except what I tell you to change), it will give you Great Venison Bacon.

Change the 7 pounds of Ground Beef to "3 pounds of ground Venison, and 4 pounds of ground 80/20 Pork (Pork Butt or Shoulder)"

Since you're using Instacure #1 Remove the 1 3/4 ounces of TQ, and replace it with 1 1/2 tsp of Instacure #1. Also add 3 TBS of Salt with the Instacure #1.

Link:

*Smoked Mini-Bear-Loaves (All Beef)    *

*Any Questions, PM me before you get started.*

*Bear*


----------



## ads1

That sounds like what I'm after.

Thanks for that Bear.

Will try it next week and let you know how it goes

Adam


----------



## Bearcarver

Ads1 said:


> That sounds like what I'm after.
> 
> Thanks for that Bear.
> 
> Will try it next week and let you know how it goes
> 
> Adam


Great !!

Anything gets confusing, don't be afraid to PM me!!

Bear


----------



## ads1

Well i finally got around to giving Bear's recipe a go. I had a large amount of venison so i tripled everything. The only part where i deviated slightly was the pork. Bear suggested 80/20 pork, but i could only get 85/15 over here so i added some extra pork fat.

All in all it turned out ok. Was a little dry and crumbled when i sliced it thin to try as bacon.

As a meat loaf or sliced on a sandwich though it was fantastic.

I think the fat content was too low so i will try again using more fat i think.

A big thanks too Bear for his help.

Adam













photo 1.JPG



__ ads1
__ May 4, 2014


















photo 2.JPG



__ ads1
__ May 4, 2014


















photo 3.JPG



__ ads1
__ May 4, 2014


















photo 4.JPG



__ ads1
__ May 4, 2014


----------



## Bearcarver

Hi Adam!!

The more I look at your pics, the more it looks like you left out the cure.

The cure would make it a reddish color, and it would remove the "Meat Loaf" taste, and make it taste more like between Bacon and Summer Sausage.

Should look like this:






Bear

.


----------



## ads1

Definitely used the cure. I think the colour is just the crappy phone pic because it is nice and pink in real life. I used 4 1/2 tsp of instacure in that mix and dissolved it in the ice water before adding the soy.

Adam

The main problem was the crumbling. 

Thanks again

Adam


----------



## Bearcarver

Ads1 said:


> Definitely used the cure. I think the colour is just the crappy phone pic because it is nice and pink in real life. I used 4 1/2 tsp of instacure in that mix and dissolved it in the ice water before adding the soy.
> 
> Adam
> 
> The main problem was the crumbling.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Adam


OK---The color in that pic had me worried, but I can see how a camera can give the wrong appearance. My camera often makes my kitchen counter top look yellow.

As for the fat content, looking closer, for yours to be similar to mine:

Mine is 80--20 Beef, so in order for yours to have the same fat content, when you are using Approximately 50% Venison, your Pork would have to be 60--40 to make up for No fat in the Venison.

At least that's what my calculations say. Sound right?

I can see I din't help at all by telling you 80--20 Pork should be OK. Should have been 60--40 lean to fat content.

Bear


----------

